# SampleTekk's Spring Sale - Win $100 worth of samples



## SampleTekk (May 6, 2017)

Greetings!

So, spring is upon us, even here in the snowy north where the polar bears roams the streets…..
As usual this time of year, we are having our annual spring sale where we have a 50% storewide sale.
Also, we will in this thread, give you an extra 10% on certain instruments. We will during the sale present different instruments + a code that gives you an extra 10%.
The specials that we gonna have, (the ones with an extra 10%), will be:

ST Clav
Rain Piano SFZed
BOB Brass
White Sister
Starting with the ST Clav really soon....

On a weekly basis, we will pick one winner that receives $100 worth of samples from us. The only thing you have to do to take part in the draw is to write something in this tread.

www.sampletekk.com


----------



## gregh (May 6, 2017)

well that offer certainly has me interested


----------



## GULL (May 6, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## SampleTekk (May 6, 2017)

The specials that we gonna have, (the ones with an extra 10%), will be:

ST Clav
Rain Piano SFZed
BOB Brass
White Sister
Starting with the ST Clav really soon....


----------



## JPComposer (May 6, 2017)

Some nice sounding pianos here.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 6, 2017)

Good luck with the sale, I have three products from Sampletekk which are quite nice: Rain Piano MkII, ST Cinematic Grand, and Worras Prophet


----------



## AllanH (May 6, 2017)

What a fun approach. I have the Black grand.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 6, 2017)

Hereby my writing for the draw 


Sampletekk: so far as a piano player primarily I have not yet gotten to purchasing one of your products. And I don't know why.......
The rain piano mk2 seemed attractive but could not yet draw me into a purchase.

There is one upright that I think is attractive:
- Vertikal mk2 : Anyone uses this one?

Also some grand piano's: any user experiences here? ( or is it best to start another thread for this, don't want to disrupt this thread)

@SampleTekk I couldn't find the option to 'demo' any piano for oneself ( with limits) Just the provided sound demo's is all there is isn't it?


----------



## synthnut1 (May 6, 2017)

I have the White Grand mkII, Black Grand mkII, rain piano MKII , TBO , and Blue Grand ......I use the Grands more than anything else ...The White Grand is a Yamaha C7 that is great for rock or any use for a percussive cut thru piano with great tone ....This is my "go to " piano .....The Black Grand is more of a refined , more mellow , yet still expressive piano ...Great for symphony , etc type work ..... Rain piano works great for bar room type piano tones ....Also very expressive .....These are the piano's that I use more often than not .....Jim


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 6, 2017)

Will definitely check out what's on offer!


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 6, 2017)

Will definitely check out what's on offer!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 6, 2017)

Will there be any discount for the upgrades? Eg black to black mkIi?
Thanx


----------



## MisteR (May 6, 2017)

SampleTekk said:


> So, spring is upon us, even here in the snowy north where the polar bears roams the streets…..



Our polar bears are swimming down the streets with all the rain here. 
Time to break out the Rain Piano...


----------



## AmbientMile (May 6, 2017)

I never see anyone mention it, but the Small Studio Grand is wonderful. Also love the Rain Piano and White Grand.


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 7, 2017)

I have the Rain Piano & Cinematic Grand - lovely piano instruments.


----------



## SampleTekk (May 7, 2017)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Will there be any discount for the upgrades? Eg black to black mkIi?
> Thanx


The upgrades have the 50% discount too!


----------



## SampleTekk (May 7, 2017)

Extra 10%! - ST Clav






Use the code "spec1" in the cart to get the extra 10%. Valid just a few days!
More info and demos: http://www.sampletekk.com/electric-pianos&product_id=168


----------



## SampleTekk (May 7, 2017)

thereus said:


> Sampletekk instruments sound much much better than they look!


Ha, ha! Better than the other way around!


----------



## David D. (May 7, 2017)

Sweet. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## smalltownpoet (May 7, 2017)

thanks!!


----------



## SampleTekk (May 9, 2017)

We'll pick the first winner on friday!


----------



## Jazzaria (May 10, 2017)

Hurrah for my favorite part about seasonal changes.


----------



## Flaneurette (May 10, 2017)

Got almost everything from SampleTekk/PMI. Except the 7CG, White Sister and Clav I think... I don't know. Got much. It's always a feast buying there, although I haven't bought anything in a while.  Prices are very reasonable. I don't really care about GUI's, especially when composing. GUI's distract me too much. 

I see the website has changed. Are the old user accounts still available? changed my e-mail a while ago, So I probably cannot access it anymore.


----------



## SampleTekk (May 11, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> Got almost everything from SampleTekk/PMI. Except the 7CG, White Sister and Clav I think... I don't know. Got much. It's always a feast buying there, although I haven't bought anything in a while.  Prices are very reasonable. I don't really care about GUI's, especially when composing. GUI's distract me too much.
> 
> I see the website has changed. Are the old user accounts still available? changed my e-mail a while ago, So I probably cannot access it anymore.



When we changed website, (a couple of years ago), it wasn't possible to import the old database, so it's maintained manually. You need to register a new account at the current site. Have you seen that you can get the Clav at an extra 10% discount, check a bit earlier in this thread. It's true that we haven't put that much effort in making GUI's. We try to concentrate on the sounds. So, nice sounds, ugly GUI's (if any... )


----------



## nbd (May 12, 2017)

Am I too late?


----------



## soundgeek (May 12, 2017)

Good question


----------



## SampleTekk (May 13, 2017)

First winner picked! Rush on over to www.sampletekk.com and check out the result! New winner picked next week.


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 13, 2017)

This is fun.


----------



## Brendon Williams (May 13, 2017)

Wow, great sale!


----------



## Fleer (May 13, 2017)

Way to go, Allan!


----------



## gregh (May 13, 2017)

Damn, I didn't win! Must try harder.


----------



## AllanH (May 13, 2017)

Thank you to Per and SampleTekk. I upgraded my Black Grand to MkII and also got the 7CGMkII. I"m looking forward to seeing the improvements to the Black Grand and try the 7CG. I've used the Black Grand a fair bit. Maybe we convince Per to do an American D one of these days


----------



## synthnut1 (May 14, 2017)

The mkII upgrade has really been a nice feature on everything that I have used it on ....It's like buying a new piano for very little $$$ .....Jim


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 14, 2017)

Really wanted to try that mkII. Maybe this will be my gateway. Let's figure out!


----------



## JC_ (May 17, 2017)

AmbientMile said:


> I never see anyone mention it, but the Small Studio Grand is wonderful. Also love the Rain Piano and White Grand.



Thanks for the heads-up. Listening to the demos now.


----------



## SampleTekk (May 17, 2017)

Let's do 2 specials! Get these at 60% discount! Use the code at the bottom of this post!






Rain Piano sfzED - Character Upright Piano

8 velocity levels
Resonance samples for Pedal Down
8 matching velocity levels of release samples
Using flac compression for small footprint
Tested on Sforfzando, free sample player.

With the special code - $19.60
http://www.sampletekk.com/upright-pianos&product_id=223





To get the extra 10%, use the code spec2 in the coupon field of the shopping cart.
More info of the second special instrument in next post....


----------



## SampleTekk (May 17, 2017)

...next special:





BOB Brass
302 meg of French Horn. All wavs Full envelope/no loops. Two separate versions of every Instrument Preset allow unique, true Doubling Presets to be included. You get two separate Multi-Velocity Fr Horns and their Doubler Presets, plus separate Presets of each velocity layer (Piano,Mezzoforte,Forte) & Doubled Presets of each velocity type. In addition to multi-velocity main instruments, there are single velocity (Mezzoforte) versions of special attacks. Includes 2-Staccato,2-Sordini, 2-Stopped, 2-Tongued variants & Doubled Presets of these variants. Also includes short & long crescendo presets + some "gliss" attacks.

Price with special code $19.60
http://www.sampletekk.com/wind-instruments&product_id=182







To get the extra 10%, use the code spec2 in the coupon field of the shopping cart


----------



## evilantal (May 18, 2017)

Congrats!
Fingers crossed


----------



## byzantium (May 18, 2017)

Novel approach!


----------



## Ale8ory (May 18, 2017)

Great sale! Is there an upgrade path from TBO to MkII?


----------



## SampleTekk (May 18, 2017)

Ale8ory said:


> Great sale! Is there an upgrade path from TBO to MkII?


Sure: http://www.sampletekk.com/upgrades&product_id=258


----------



## sostenuto (May 18, 2017)

OK ... writing something in this Thread ! Good Luck to me !!


----------



## AllanH (May 18, 2017)

Having had a few days with the MkII of both the Black Grand and the 7CG, they are both very enjoyable to play. The 7CG is far more mellow and warm than any C7 I've ever tried.


----------



## MichaelM (May 19, 2017)

I've used both the Black Grand and the 7CG over the years. Always been impressed by Sampletekk's pianos.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 19, 2017)

got the BOB Brass at the special price.



SampleTekk said:


> ...next special:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slavedave (May 22, 2017)

Was Rain Piano formally known as Vintage Upright? Thanks


----------



## SampleTekk (May 22, 2017)

slavedave said:


> Was Rain Piano formally known as Vintage Upright? Thanks


Nope, we've never had a piano by that name.


----------



## SampleTekk (May 22, 2017)

Winner #2 picked! Check out the lucky one at www.sampletekk.com!


----------



## sostenuto (May 22, 2017)

SampleTekk said:


> Winner #2 picked! Check out the lucky one at www.sampletekk.com!



KVR  .... 

VI-Control ....


----------



## SampleTekk (May 24, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> KVR  ....
> 
> VI-Control ....


We are all brothers and sisters!


----------



## sostenuto (May 24, 2017)

SampleTekk said:


> We are all brothers and sisters!




Just kidding. I wanna WIN !


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 24, 2017)

Didn't know this included KVR. I would have posted with my account there too x)


----------



## SampleTekk (May 27, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Having had a few days with the MkII of both the Black Grand and the 7CG, they are both very enjoyable to play. The 7CG is far more mellow and warm than any C7 I've ever tried.


Glad you liked them! The 7CG is more mellow then the TBO, the TBO is more miked closer and have a bit more bite. If you buy the TVBO you get both!, (Upgrades from TBO and 7CG available)


----------



## Fleer (May 27, 2017)

Love that TVBO


----------



## SampleTekk (May 31, 2017)

New winner picked tomorrow!


----------



## rvb (May 31, 2017)

Exciting stuff!! Good times  SampleTekk!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 1, 2017)

Third winner picked! Head on over to www.sampletekk.com to check out if you won.
New winner picked next week!


----------



## gregh (Jun 1, 2017)

anyone have experience with the Renaissance Flutes? Seems a very old library and not a lot of detail on it re size and construction. Sounds go in the demos though


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 1, 2017)

New winner picked! Check it out at www.sampletekk.com
Next week - new winner!


----------



## Fleer (Jun 1, 2017)

Congrats Thorsten!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 5, 2017)

....last days....


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you Per / SampleTekk


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 5, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Congrats Thorsten!


Thank you, I choose the TVBO - Studio Grand Piano


----------



## Fleer (Jun 5, 2017)

Great choice!


----------

